
Show HN: Wio Link – ESP8266 Based Web of Things Hardware Development Platform - kfihihc
https://iot.seeed.cc
======
kfihihc
Features:

1)No Hardware Programming. 2)Grove Sensors,plug and play Grove sensors and
actuators. 3)Visual Conﬁduration. 4)Android and iOS APPs,RESTful API. 5)OTA
(Over-The-Air) Firmware Updates. 6)IFTTT, IFTTT channels.

------
narrowrail
Holy crap are there a lot of new account comments of zero substance. I might
have clicked through, but this is entirely too fishy for may taste.

------
leslie440
Like it!When will you launch the kickstarter campaign?

------
lisa2huhu
Can't wait to see it

------
floranrss
Awesome project! Maybe I will takenone if it is sold less than $50

------
huiling
How much?

------
michaelhan
Awesome!

------
Allen007
Hmm...i like it. where can i buy?

------
leaplee
amazing!!! 3 Step. 5 Minutes. Build Your Own IoT Applications!

------
Akaka
awesome project

------
KillingJacky
just the toy for me, cant wait to kickstart one!!!

------
TenWong
私はこのプロジェクトが好き

------
lidreamer
좋은물건을매우흥미가있다

------
magie561
when is the launching date?

------
huiling
Amazing!

------
xiaoming
Lot base！

------
coolcatdog
Cool ！！！

------
bryanzzj
iot, good pick

------
groen82II
love ESP8266

------
wuluo
wait

------
wuluo
good up

------
swortain
perfect!

